# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  PRETPREMIJERA spota o dojenju - ZivotUZivo - 16:35 - DANAS!

## Mukica

*Zivot uzivo DANAS u 16:35 novi rodin spot o dojenju!*

malo kasno tj u zadnji tren  
nadam se da cete vidjeti topic i da cete gledati zivot uzivo i da cete se raspametiti od miline  

tema: dojenje 
gost: Maja Vucic 
prilozi: Leonisa, Apricot i de. Stanojevic 
*i pretpremijera reklamnog spota o dojenju s Majom Vucic* (snimatelj: Gonzo, montaza i rezija: Mamajuanita i Gonzo, glazba: TBF) 
(postoji jos jedan s Ivanom Husar, ali taj za par dana)

----------


## renata

ah moram doma odmah da ne zakasnim  :Heart:

----------


## Maja

I da  ne zaboravimo, jer niti bez njih ne bi bilo spota:
Produkciju je napravio Studio DIM - Darija Kulenović Gudan i Marina Andree. 
Hvala, cure!

----------


## zrinka

hvala cijeloj ekipi!
i jedva cekam premijeru  :D

----------


## Anita-AZ

Bravo! Spot je oooodlican!  :D  :D

----------


## Maja

Nakon metalaca, pčelara i AliG Pervana, došao je i naš trenutak  :D 
Ja ganuta   :Heart:  
hvala cijeloj ekipi!

----------


## leonisa

odlican spot!!!! nemam rijeci!  :Heart:

----------


## ivona

Super spot :D

----------


## kovke

Kak mogu ljudi ne dojit, čovječe!

prekrasno, a TBF u podlozi
 :D

----------


## Paulita

Odlično!  :Bouncing:

----------


## Poslid

Čekala i vidjela :D  :D

----------


## lara01

sve 5 :D

----------


## Irchi

Supač  :D  :D

----------


## bucka

spot je super,a Maja mi je mrak!! :D

----------


## pujica

oce bit negdje spot za download, nisam stigla gledat nazalost

----------


## Vodenjak

Svaka čast!  :Klap:

----------


## Foška

bravo, bravo!

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasan spot ispunjen ljubavi prema bebici!! Maja je bila fantastična! I poruka na kraju me je ostavila sa suzama u očima!   :Smile:

----------


## Buffy

> I da  ne zaboravimo, jer niti bez njih ne bi bilo spota:
> Produkciju je napravio Studio DIM - Darija Kulenović Gudan i Marina Andree. 
> Hvala, cure!


Hvala Maja!
Tu smo kad god mozemo pomoci.
D

----------


## la11

> oce bit negdje spot za download, nisam stigla gledat nazalost


ni ja nisam gledala   :Sad:   ,ima li ga gdje za skinuti?

----------


## apricot

čekajte, sutra je tek službeno predstavljanje medijima.
onda će se skidati.

----------


## makita

U kojim medijima će se sutra naći, kada???  :Kiss:

----------


## bubimira

ni ja nisam vidjela   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## apricot

pa ići će na sve TV kuće.
jedino nam svima preostaje da čučimo i čekamo (nije baš da u rasporedu programa pišu i raspored reklama)  8)

----------


## Paulita

evo upravo sam vidjela i drugi spot s Ivanom Husar! :D

----------

